Ask HN: What stuff can hackers license to companies? - cronjobma
======
mtmail
17 AskHN questions in 15 days. But in that time no comments from yourself? How
much do you charge your clients, what is your biggest business expense, what
skill do you wish you had, what 5 websites do you visit daily? And you
probably already thought about what hackers/coder can license to companies or
even did some research. Please share.

